# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  NAŠ PUT- korak po korak

## kriistiina

Nakon 4 godine pokušavanja, nadanja, mučenja sa MPO, litara suza i svega lošega predali smo molbu krajem šestog mjeseca u Centar.. Danas idemo na naš prvi razgovor  :Klap: ..... 

Zasada su stvarno brzi pa se nadamo da će tako biti i do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Sretnooooooooo!

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Bravo, bravo! :Very Happy: 

Mi smo predali zamolbu prošli tjedan i očekujemo da nas pozovu u rujnu. Molim te, piši kako je bilo, što su vas pitali i sl.

Sretno!

----------


## kriistiina

Evo se vratili na radna mjesta pa da vam sve napišem..... 

Uglavnom, gospođa je bila super, lijepo nas primila.. Ispitala nas je sve i svašta, o nama, kako nam je u braku, oko čega se svađamo, interese, kako bi sebe opisali, o roditeljima, braći, sestrama, bakama, psima, glavno pitanje kako ćemo uskladiti dijete i pse (imamo uzgajivačnicu), kakvo bi dijete i na kraju da nemamo baš neke šanse jer imamo kredit za kuću (92000 eura) znači zaduženi smo ( s time da imamo još jednu kuću od 300 kvadrata bez kredita.........) i postoji mogućnost da imamo svoje djece jer smo jako mladi ... 


Osjećaji su mi ispremješani, ne znam bih li bila sretna ili razočarana.. U srijedu nam već dolazi doma  :Smile: , ajd to je brzo.... 

Ko je za da mi dođe malo pomoći oprati prozore bar??  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Hvala cure!

Danijela vidiš kako to brzo ide  :Smile: ... Nadam se da će tako i kod vas ..

----------


## ArI MaLi

dobro nam došla  :Very Happy: 

nisam baš razumjela. kako nemate baš šanse zbog kredita? ne razumijem taj dio...

----------


## sonči

Ja ću ti samo za sada poželjeti sreću!
A za pranje prozora nek se drugi jave :Razz:

----------


## čokolada

Kriistiina, dobrodošla ovdje!
Ne vidim nikakav razlog da kredit bude prepreka. Pri pisanju molbi u druge centre nije nužno detaljizirati financije, buduće ostavine i sl. Imate krov nad glavom, posao i dostatne prihode, to je dovoljno. Također nikoga se ne tiče što bi bilo kad bi bilo u vezi mogućih budućih trudnoća. Ne možete začeti dijete i bok.
Sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Kriistiina, dobrodošla ovdje!
> Ne vidim nikakav razlog da kredit bude prepreka. Pri pisanju molbi u druge centre nije nužno detaljizirati financije, buduće ostavine i sl. Imate krov nad glavom, posao i dostatne prihode, to je dovoljno. Također nikoga se ne tiče što bi bilo kad bi bilo u vezi mogućih budućih trudnoća. Ne možete začeti dijete i bok.
> Sretno!


Upravo tako i mi smo nedavno prošli razgovor i nisu nas pitali uopće za kredite samo gdje radimo i kakva su nam primanja, mislim a tko danas nema kredita? Kad bi još i to gledali tko bi dobio dijete uopće?
Mi smo trebali imati kućni posjet nedavno i ja se baš taj dan razbolila s visokom temp. a muža mi nije bilo doma i sad moram čekati dok se vrate s godišnjeg :Sad:

----------


## kriistiina

Gospođa je rekla, citiram: _Šanse vam umanjuje to što imate šanse da dobijete biološko dijete i što imate kredit, ali ajde kredit je za kuću.."..._

Pri predavanju molbe bila je druga radnica i ona mi je rekla da financijska strana uopće ne igra ulogu.. 

Ali kako bude bit će, slagali nismo ništa, radimo, imamo ok primanja, kao i svi borimo se.


Da, pitala je što će biti ako posvojimo i onda dobijemo svoju bebu, na to sam joj odgovorila da će to onda biti naša druga beba, a ne prva  :Smile: 

Javim vam se u srijedu kao odradimo posjet  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Sonči nema izvlačenja!!!!!

ajmo, krpica te čeka  :Wink:

----------


## tina2701

*Kriistinaa*...sretno!!!i da što prije dobijete malo slatko čudo!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Dianora

MM i ja smo obavili obradu ovaj mjesec, nitko nas nije pitao za kredit ili moguca dugovanja. Pitali su za primanja ( ja ne radim), i to je bilo sve o financijama. Nisam imala dojam da im je to presudno.

----------


## ljubi

> Da, pitala je što će biti ako posvojimo i onda dobijemo svoju bebu, na to sam joj odgovorila da će to onda biti naša druga beba, a ne prva


ovako sam i ja prijateljici odgovorila kad me pitala to pitanje,da je prvo uvijek prvo  :Smile: 
sretno draga,i nadam se da neces imat problema zbog kredita!!to mi je skroz bezveze,a jos vise jer je kredit za kucu a ne za nesto bezveze...zaista mi nije jasno...
sretno!!

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Drago mi je da to sve tako brzo ide. Pa, u braku sam već sedam godina i stalno nešto čekamo tako da mi mjesec-dva ništa ne znače.

A sad jedan ciničan komentar na vlastiti račun: mi ćemo onda vrlo brzo dobiti dijete jer smo stari (34 i 38 g.) i sigurno ne možemo imati biološko dijete, a i kredit nam izlazi za godinu dana. A imamo i posebnu sobu za dijete i zemlju koju će naslijediti kad napuni 18.

Samo sam htjela pokazati kako su im glupi ti kriteriji.

----------


## kriistiina

Mislim da u svakom Centru imaju svoje neke kriterije... Vidjet ćemo... 

Danas nam je bila u posjeti doma. Suprug otišao po nju jer nije mogla do službenog auta.. Sve je prošlo super, rekla je da je kuća prekrasna, da ima dušu, dvorište joj se svidjelo, terasa, popili kavicu i eto.... Sve 5! Pitala nas je jel imamo dovoljno svijetla u kući, a onda je zaključila da imamo  :Smile: !

Sad čekamo onaj tjedan 20.-25.08. kad idemo psihologu i na one testove i onda bi to bilo to, zasada...

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Hvala na informacijama, vidiš kako je sve dobro prošlo.  :Smile: 

Ja prekosutra idem na more i neće me biti tri tjedna na internetu pa se onda čujemo poslije.

Sretno kod psihologa!

----------


## Snekica

kriistina, draga, želim ti da zaista vaš put ne bude dug i mrkotrpan, već da se sve zvijezde ubrzo poslože i da ubrzo grlite svoje malo zlato! Psihologa svi prođu relativno bezbolno  :Smile:  osim mene, ofkors... ali to je već druga tema  :Razz:  Jednom budete i čitali o tome, ali na mojoj temi. Sretno, sretno, sretno!!!

----------


## kriistiina

Hvala Snekice!
Hvala svima!

Danijela uživaj na moru, mi idemo idući vikend  :Smile: ... Rekli smo da nam je ova godina zadnja na moru bez djeteta  :Smile: ... 

Pusa, javim se  :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

kriistiina sretno i javi nam se, naravno sa dobrim vijestima  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Danas bili kod psihologa!!

Uglavnom, prvo smo oboje bili u uredu i imali zajednički razgovor koji je trajao oko 1 sat. Onda sam ja išla rješavati testove, a suprug je imao individualni razgovor.

*ZAJEDNIČKI RAZGOVOR*
Pitala je dali smo odlučili do koje godine želimo dijete i većinom je ona pričala o negativnom aspektu posvojenja... Što bi bilo kad bi bilo, pa neke primjere iz njihove prakse, pa i o dobrim stranama posvojenja, o udomiteljstvu...... 

*TESTOVI*
Kao da rješavate neki test u časopisima, ništa teško niti komplicirano, dapače vrlo zanimljivo. Prvi dio ima 114 pitanja, 3 ponuđena odgovora, ja sam instinktivno i jakooo brzo odgovarala tako da sam s tim dijelom bila gotova za 30 minuta.. 
Drugi dio je uglavnom pitanja o braku, kako se slažete i seksualno, odnos općenito, Zatim mali test inteligencije, Onda ima test gdje je pitanje zašto želiš imati djete i ponuđeno je otprlike 50 tvrdnji gdje odgovaraš od 0-5, s tim da je 0 da se u potpunosti ne slažeš s tvrdnjom, a 5 da se u potpunosti slažeš... I najgori koji mi je bio je da imaš npr. zaokruži koja te riječ opisuje: ozlojođen ili sramežljiv, nagao ili društven, srdačan ili napet, sklon pustolovinama ili povučen.... ..... I tako jedno 10-tak zadaćića... Uglavnom sam ozlojođena  :Smile: ... 
Zaključak: testovi su super lagani, jednostavno odgovaraš o tome kakav si, pogrešnog odgovora nema. Radnica kaže da netko te testove piše 4 sata, dok nekom drugom treba sat, sve zavisi kako odgovaraš, ali msilim da ne treba razbijati glavu nego jednostavno iskreno odgovarati.. 

*INDIVIDUALNI RAZGOVOR*
Budući da je suprug odgovorio na večinu pitanja mene nije pretjerano mučila  :Smile: . Uglavnom, pitanja poput zašto želimo posvojiti, tko je potakao tu temu, kako se slažemo, kako bih opisala supruga, kako mislim da bi suprug opisao mene kad je sa svojim dečkima na kavi, kako mislim odgajati dijete, koje smo vjere, idemo li u Crkvu, kako je obitelj prihvatila našu ideju o posvojenju, zatim mi da neki primjer npr. dobijemo dijete od 3 godine i ono u 4 godini počne pokazivati neki oblik agresije, kako bih ja to riješila, kako se slažemo s daljnjom obitelji, hobiji bez supruga/supruge, slobodno vrije, raspodjela kućanskih poslova, kako riješavamo eventualne sukobe, gdje ljetujemo, što volimo, što ne volimo, kako nam izgleda dan, imamo li sve zajedniče prijatelje ili imamo i nekoga tko je samo "naš" prijatelj.....

Eto cure, to je uglavnom to. Obrada završena, sad čekamo papir o podobnosti pa krećemo dalje  :Smile: 


Javim se  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Hvala kriistiina! Sretno!!!  :Klap:

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Hvala na iscrpnim informacijama, sigurno će nam pomoći jer očekujemo da će i nas uskoro pozvati na obradu. I mi se nadamo da nam je ovo bila zadnja godina na moru bez djece. Ove godine smo bili sa šogorom i šogoricom i malim nećakom kojeg obožavamo, ali koji stalno vrišti i dere se i jako je živahan, ponekad je dovodio do ludila i mene i MM i pitam ja tako svog muža želi li još uvijek usvojiti dijete ili je odustao kad je vidio kako je naporno biti s djetetom 24 sata na dan, a kaže on meni da naravno da nije odustao i da jedva čeka odgajati SVOJE dijete. I kaže mi još na to:" Onda nam više nitko neće trebati, bit ćemo si dovoljni nas troje." Ja sam se naravno rastopila i jedino mogu reći da jedva čekam taj dan.

Kristina, s nestrpljenjem očekujem novosti! Sretno!

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Joj, kristina, oprosti, uzurpirala sam ti temu i počela pisati o sebi, obećajem da se više neće ponoviti. Trebala bih otvoriti neku svoju temu, a ne da mi se. Ova tvoja tema mi je zgodna jer si ti jedan korak ispred mene pa mi možeš pomoći svojim iskustvom. Sorry još jednom!

----------


## kriistiina

Ma Danijela, sve je to *Naša tema*  :Smile: .... 

Pusa!

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Kristina, mi smo jučer dobili službeni poziv poštom za obradu u Centru. Jeste li i vi dobili takav službeni poziv koji ste morali potpisati ili su vas samo nazvali?
Meni se za sada sviđa kojom brzinom se sve odvija i kako su svi profesionalni.
Sada smo već obavijestili roditelje i sestre i neke prijatelje da želimo posvojiti. Reakcije su različite, od općeg oduševljenja do suzdržanosti, ali nitko nas nije niti pokušao pokolebati ili izraziti neku sumnju. A sad, neka sve teče svojim tokom pa što Bog da.

Kristina, ako sam dobro shvatila, vama je socijalna prvo dolazila doma, a onda ste imali psihološku obradu. Nas su pozvali na taj razgovor i ja sad ne znam hoćemo li mi tada odmah imati psihološku obradu ili je to samo neki informativni razgovor. Cure, pomozite sa svojim iskustvima! Unaprijed hvala!

----------


## ArI MaLi

mi smo dobili službeni poziv doma.. kod nas je to išlo tako što smo prvo obavljali info razgovore, zatim testove i tek tada nam je došla doma, ali svaki centar ima svoj način.. super za brzinu centra!! držim fige da sve bude gotovo u roku!   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Svi kontakti  CZSS s vama moraju ići poštom preporučeno. Ako ste dobili termin razgovora, to sigurno znači obradu (razgovor sa soc.radnikom, testiranje i razgovor sa psihologom).

----------


## rima11

Nama nisu nikakvi pozivi dolazili poštom, sve smo se dogovarali preko telefona..................samo na kraju je stiglo rješenje o podobnosti (to je jedino što je stiglo poštom)

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Hvala svima, onda je to to. Javim se kad to obavimo, ali do tad moraju proći još tri tjedna.

----------


## ana-blizanci

drage moje, želim vam da se brzo to sve završi i da dobijete svoje malene smotuljke!!! (i biološke također)  :Kiss:

----------


## kriistiina

DanijelaDanči ja sad tek vidjela porukicu.. 

Mi ništa nismo dobili poštom. Ja sjela i nazvala Centar jedno jutro, žena mi rekla da dođem ako mi štima za 2 dana do nje, ja došla, usput ponjela molbu čisto da je pitam jel štima tako, njoj se svidjela, uzela ju i odnijela kod njih na uruđbeni.. I tako je krenulo. sve smo obavljali putem mobitela... 

A sad još čekamo Rješenje o podobnosti ..

----------


## kriistiina

Stiglo rješenje!!!!

Piše da u potpunosti odgovaramo kriterijima za posvojenje djeteta i da su mišljenja da nam treba omogućiti ostvarenje roditeljstva putem obiteljsko pravnog instituta posvojenja  :Smile: .... 

Sretni... 

Od sutra šaljem molbe po svim Centrima i javljam vam se  :Smile:

----------


## *mare*

> Stiglo rješenje!!!!
> 
> Piše da u potpunosti odgovaramo kriterijima za posvojenje djeteta i da su mišljenja da nam treba omogućiti ostvarenje roditeljstva putem obiteljsko pravnog instituta posvojenja .... 
> 
> Sretni... 
> 
> Od sutra šaljem molbe po svim Centrima i javljam vam se


Čestitam od srca!!  :Klap: 
Držim fige da jedna teta "padne" na prvu na vaše pismo  :Wink:  i da brrrzo, brzo zagrlite svog malog miša!  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Wooow čestitam!!! I ja sam sigurna da ćete ubrzo ostvariti toliko željeno roditeljstvo i da ćete se grliti i maziti!!!

----------


## kriistiina

Hvala cure!!!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Stiglo rješenje!!!!
> 
> Piše da u potpunosti odgovaramo kriterijima za posvojenje djeteta i da su mišljenja da nam treba omogućiti ostvarenje roditeljstva putem obiteljsko pravnog instituta posvojenja .... 
> 
> Sretni... 
> 
> Od sutra šaljem molbe po svim Centrima i javljam vam se


 :Very Happy:   :rock:

----------


## čokolada

:Very Happy: Odlično, čestitam!

----------


## Rebbeca

A sada u nove pobjede...
Čestitam!!!!

----------


## sonči

:Klap: 
Puno sreće za dalje!

----------


## kriistiina

...još nešto.. 

Od naše soc radnice dobili smo savjet da uz normalnu zamolbu još pošaljemo i priču o svom životu u slikama... Ono, koju slikicu staviti gdje smo nas dvoje, psi, kućica, gdje smo na moru ...  :Smile: 

Eto čisto savjeta i za vas ostale

----------


## mare41

Sretno dalje!

----------


## Brunaa

*kriistiina* sretno i držimp palčeve za skore lijepe vijesti!

----------


## kriistiina

Ma za Božić je bebač s nama  :Smile: 

Hvala puno na svim tim lijepim željicama, kad ih ima toliko i ostvarit će se  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Draga, baš sam sretna zbog tebe i tvog muža.  :Very Happy: 
Želim vam što prije da se ostvare svi vaši snovi.

Mi smo jučer bili na razgovoru kod socijalne radnice i psihologinje. To je bio prvi zajednički razgovor na kojem smo dobili opće informacije i termine za pojedinačne razgovore i testiranje. Nešto me malo zbunilo: znala sam da moramo proći psihotest, ali nisam znala za tu anamnezu kod socijalne radnice. Jesi li ti to prošla? Što će nas točno pitati? Napominjem da smo i ja i muž dobili posebne termine kod psihologinje i posebne termine kod socijalne.

----------


## sančica

> Stiglo rješenje!!!!
> 
> Piše da u potpunosti odgovaramo kriterijima za posvojenje djeteta i da su mišljenja da nam treba omogućiti ostvarenje roditeljstva putem obiteljsko pravnog instituta posvojenja .... 
> 
> Sretni... 
> 
> Od sutra šaljem molbe po svim Centrima i javljam vam se


kriistiina čestitke za rješenje, i puuuuno sreće u potrazi za malim anđelom il dva  :Saint:

----------


## špelkica

Sretno!!!!

----------


## ZO

sretno od  :Heart:

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Hej, Kristina, ništa se ne javljaš. Ima li kakvih novosti kod vas? 

Mi smo prošli obradu i sad čekamo rješenje, ali, brate mili, baš su spori. Prošlo je skoro dva mjeseca od kad su nam bili u kući i ne vjerujem da im toliko treba za to rješenje. Čini mi se da ću ih morati nazvati.

Pozdrav i javi se!

----------


## butterfly_

draga kriistiina,
pratim vašu priču i jedva čekam nove vijesti...
hvala na detaljnom opisu kroz što ste sve prošli u obradi czss-a! nama su puno pomogle da se možemo pripremiti na ono što nas čeka...  :Smile: 
i daaa, čestitam na rješenju... želim vam svu sreću..
i nadam se skorim dobrim vijestima od vas  :Heart:

----------


## martta

draga Kriistiina, ništa nam se ne javljaš??
i ja se nadam skorim dobrim vijestima od vas   :Heart:

----------


## kriistiina

hej! evo me malo opet.. 
Uglavnom se ne događa ništa.. Dobili smo od Centara da nemaju djece koja bi nama odgovarala (do 2 godine..., zdravo...).

Prošle godine ušli smo u uži krug za jednu bebu od 3 mjeseca. 

I to je to.. ČEKAMO ... i čekamo  :Sad:

----------


## Brunaa

Draga *kriistiina*, budite strpljivi, ne odustajte, sigurno vas čeka vaše sunašce...

----------


## martta

kriistiina, drago mi je da si se javila  :Smile: 
da, znamo mi sve kako je to čekanje teško ali tvoje dijete tebe čeka negdje...sigurna sam da ćete se naći   :Heart:

----------

